# Brauche Hilfe beim Colorieren mit Photoshop



## Yunuyei (30. August 2005)

Hallo!
Ich versuche nun seit einigen Tagen mit Computer zu colorieren(habe Photoshop 7.0)   .Dabei stellte sich mir immer ein Problem.Gibt es eine Möglichkeit,dass Bild so einzustellen,dass ich nicht mehr die Outlines übermalen kann.?
Mir hat man erklärt ich müsste einfach nur eine neue Ebene erstellen,aber das löst nicht mein Problem,die Outlines sind immer noch übermalbar.
Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand das erklären....
Leider kennen ich mich noch nicht sonderlich gut mit dem Programm aus....also bitte kein Fachchinesisch und ausführlich.
Hoffe au Hilfe


----------



## zirag (30. August 2005)

kann man bei sowas immer nur sagen. Ich nehme an du willst eine Zeichnung colorieren. Wie wäre  es denn mit dem Zauberstab? natürlich müssen die Flächen geschlossen sein. Und dann liegt es bei dir, ob du die Farbe auf einer neuen Ebene haben willst oder nicht


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Maniacy (30. August 2005)

Du gehst zuerst in den Maskierungsmodus und übermalst ein für alle Mal diese Outlines mit einer Maske. Dann veränderst du den Deckmodus des Pinsels auf "Farbe" und malst fröhlich vor dich hin.

Oder, noch besser: du malst auf einer neuen Ebene und stellst bei der den Farbmodus auf "Farbe" oder "Farbton" (das kannst du in der Ebenen Palette (F7) in diesem Dropdown Menü einstellen.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben
m.


----------



## metty (30. August 2005)

Oder auch ganz schnell. Zu colorierenden Bereich auswählen, auf eine neue Ebene kopieren und mit "Bild -> Anpassen -> Farbton/ Sättigung" färben. Dabei musst du ein Häcken bei "färben" setzen.

Gruß, Matthias


----------

